# My flowerhorn.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haven't posted any pics in a while so I thought I would.

Tank is still bare other than the rocks due to the cyanobacteria that I was fighting off. I'll probably put the fake foliage back in eventually though.

I know my flowerhorn isn't top notch, doesn't have a huge kok, etc etc. But I like him fine and he cost me all of $20 so I'm not too upset.

Just your average side shot to show off some of the colours.









A shot looking up to show off the belly.









Eating.









My fave! The close-up.

















Thanks for looking!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats an awesome flowerhorn, the colors are great. I love the pic of him eating.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

great shots mettle.

makes me miss my flowerhorn so much









but yours is of far better quality than mine was. looks very personable!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sh*t-Looks damn good Sir-Better than most.....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

Loving the red and double row...definitely a good pick up


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ooo If thats a boy I could use that next time my FH lays eggs.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks quite fine sir.

I prefer the flowerhorns without those huge koks anyways.

Quite the looker you have there.


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

The close up is amazing!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments folks. Just decided, spur of the moment, to take some pics with my little Canon SD800 IS. Just a little point-and-click but customizable enough to get some decent shots!



stevedave said:


> ooo If thats a boy I could use that next time my FH lays eggs.


Not sure if it's male or female. I've heard both from the pics I've shown to people. My guess is probably male, though.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

nice fh, I never get tired of seeing pics of that guy. For 20 bucks you stole that guy.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

stevedave said:


> Looks quite fine sir.
> 
> *I prefer the flowerhorns without those huge koks anyways.
> *
> Quite the looker you have there.


Same here. I enjoy looking at FH pics, although I have never really liked the looks of them. Yours is a very nice specimen IMO, I wouldnt mind owning one like that. Very beautiful colors.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Awsome looking flowerhorn


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks again for all the compliments, folks. I'll be sure to pass them along to the star of the show in the form of shrimp, haha.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

at that fish's size you should be able to tell the sex...my male FHs fish weiner would always be pokin out...and the female one looks different.

there's also the dorsal fin way of sexing, but i dont trust that way.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Never seen anything sticking out...


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

every time you respond mettle I think you put more pics, and I get let down. POST MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. Sorry.

I've gotta give his tank a cleaning tomorrow and then after things settle down and all's good I'll try and get some more pics. Maybe of him attacking some food or something.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i have been noticing you have a lot of cool sh*t. FH, snake, camera, you are a lying or you got some really nice stuff. i am jk about the lying


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> i have been noticing you have a lot of cool sh*t. FH, snake, camera, you are a lying or you got some really nice stuff. i am jk about the lying


LOL.









The flowerhorn didn't cost me much at all. It's the tank that was a lot more expensive - but even that I got at a discount (30% off) because I worked at the shop I bought it from at the time. Like I said in the first post, the flowerhorn only cost me $20.

The snakes... I got my corn snake for free, my carpet python at $100 off, and my boa at 20% off of an expo price (so pretty good). And the enclosures are all things I've gotten on sale or used or when I worked at the pet shop.

And the camera I bought through my work on an employee purchase program so I saved a bunch on it and its accessories.

So at the end of the day... sure, I have nice stuff. But I'm cheap about it. LOL!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

nice looknig FH you have there.....$20 is a steal for the way she looks, shes got amazing color


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

One of the most beautiful FH's ever...lol...wow


----------

